# Vizsla/Italian Greyhound mix? New puppy



## SirJohn (Oct 21, 2015)

New poster here. Picked up Riley from the shelter about a month ago. He's around 9-10 months old. They listed him as Vizsla mix at the shelter. The vet and I both independently thought he is a mix of Vizsla and Italian Greyhound. Seems like an odd mix given the size difference, but the shoe fits. Not planning on doing a DNA test so let's leave it at that. What do you think?

He's about 18 inches and a bit under 30 lbs. Has webbed paws, very short fur with no undercoat. Extreme velcro dog. Personality and behavior and his bark all seem to match typical Vizsla. His gait and general body motion are textbook Italian Greyhound. Given how distinctive the IG walk is, I have little doubt that he has IG in him. His size, face, and ears, seem to blend the look of the two breeds equally. Very much a pretty boy and his distinctive good looks attract attention everywhere he goes (but then everyone has to ask about the old scars on his back when they get close). Looks a bit like a deer the way he prances about, which everyone at the dog park comments on.

Coming from Beagles, I wasn't quite prepared for the Vizsla experience. Definitely a learning curve for me and my family so always looking for pointers.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Anything's possible, and he sure is cute! But typically Vizslas don't roam or typically get too far from their people, so the actual chances of him being 1/2 Vizsla are probably low. And what are the chances that two relatively rare pure bred dogs would meet and breed?

Most shelter dogs are very mixed breeds, as in many breeds in there, so even though he looks 1/2 Vizsla (or IG) I'd bet the actual DNA would show an otherwise more diverse genetic composition.

Enjoy him anyways..all dogs are special..and we're glad to help out!


----------



## SirJohn (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh, he is very much a velcro dog and is always close by or under our feet. Generally refuses to stay outside or even go out without one of us being there with him (which is hard to adjust to coming from the beagles). If he's not at our feet or sleeping, he is always watching to see where we are.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum SirJohn! Riley is one cute little guy. If he really is a vizsla/IG mix I bet he'd love lure coursing. Check it out sometime.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

If he's half Vizsla and half Italian Greyhound he's going to be very, very fast once you build up his muscle tone & endurance which probably suffered a little from being in the shelter. 

He sure looks like a happy boy now. Enjoy him, he's so cute!


----------

